

Antihuman keyboard design - github-cat
http://www.pixelstek.com/topic/128-What-antihuman-design-have-you-seen-in-a-keyboard

======
boyaka
I've been quite happy with my recent Toshiba purchase. The main thing for me
was that I wanted one without the numpad so I could have a nice big keyboard,
and a big trackpad. It's pretty similar to macbooks, which is what I was going
for. However, there turned out to be one issue similar to the power button on
the ASUS ultrabook in the link: there is an airplane mode key right next to
the mute key. I actually liked the idea of being able to turn off the radios
with a push of a button, but I didn't think about the problems I'd have
activating it when I am trying to quickly mute.

------
melling
If more people demanded better keyboards, the market would deliver them. We
just need to inform others:

[https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/16/the-model-01-an-
heir...](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/16/the-model-01-an-heirloom-
grade-keyboard-for-serious-typists/)

~~~
github-cat
Every person has his/her own habit. We can accept that not every keyboard has
the same design, they can have their own customized designs such as Apple's
keyboard, but we do care that keyboards should not become a tool which
violates human common sense and hence hinders the use of it.

~~~
melling
I don't think they should be the same design either. In fact, I wish there was
more experimentation.

[http://www.alphagrips.com](http://www.alphagrips.com)

[http://octopup.org/computer/datahand](http://octopup.org/computer/datahand)

[http://octodon.mobi/#/en/home](http://octodon.mobi/#/en/home)

~~~
jacobolus
By the way, your RSI org notes seem to be down?
[http://thespanishsite.com/public_html/org/ergo/rsi.html](http://thespanishsite.com/public_html/org/ergo/rsi.html)
is a 404.

~~~
melling
Fixed. Thanks.

------
EliRivers
Caps Lock key taking up a very valuable space at centre left, with the far
more frequently used Ctrl in a very inconvenient spot at the bottom left (yes,
I know I can remap them; I do).

